
2018 the year of the Linux desktop - joseluisq
https://www.linuxnewssite.com/2018-year-linux-desktop-24122017770.html
======
ThrowawayR2
Not worth the click; it's a weak summary of Christian Schaller original
article "Why hasn’t The Year of the Linux Desktop happened yet?" that was
previously discussed on HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15987060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15987060).

------
simonblack
Every OS is just one of many. There is NO 'one true way'.

So tell me, when is the "Year of the Mercedes Highway" going to happen? The
fact that it hasn't happened yet must mean that Mercedes is a failure as an
auto company, OR DOES IT?

Actually there are many, many Mercedes drivers happily using the highway, just
as there are many, many Linux users happily working on their desktops.

------
tehramz
$new_year the year of the Linux desktop

FTFY

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments.

